# Flank Hawk



## TWErvin2 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Flank Hawk *is my first published novel.

*Back Cover Blurb*: 
_What happens when fire-breathing dragons battle Stukas for aerial supremacy over a battlefield? Can an earth wizard’s magic defeat a panzer? Krish, a farmhand turned mercenary, witnesses this and much more as he confronts the Necromancer King’s new war machines resurrected from before the First Civilization's fall. Worse yet, a wounded prince tasks Krish to find the fabled Colonel of the West and barter the royal family’s malevolent Blood-Sword for a weapon to thwart the Necromancer King’s victory.

Flank Hawk is set in the distant future where magic exists and brutish ogres are more than a child’s nightmare._

Some links which may be of interest:
What Others are Saying
Book Trailer
Reviews
Sample First Chapter and Second Chapter
Where Available (print and ebook)--and soon in Audio 







Also some fans of the First Civilization's Legacy series started an unofficial fan club on Facebook: *Flankers*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool news, or at least I think so.

My first novel, *Flank Hawk*, published in October of 2009 is now available as an audiobook, read by Michael Slusser.

It was a pretty neat experience having one's work performed/transformed into the spoken word. I know some members here have read and enjoyed Flank Hawk. Members who enjoy audiobooks, consider giving it a try.

It's available through Audible.com, iTunes and Amazon.com. If you're interested, you can find the direct links on my blog here: Links for Flank Hawk audio version

If you visit any of the vendors, you can listen to a sample to get a taste for what's there.

The process was interesting as my publisher allowed me to listen auditions and give the final okay to move forward. I then listened to the full reading, checked for errors, mispronunciations (such as names or places) and the like, to be corrected. It took a bit of time but it went by quickly, being both fun and an interesting experience.  The second novel in my fantasy series has been contracted for audio, but the reader (Slusser) has several books slated ahead of *Blood Sword*. So it'll be a short while.

If you have any questions about the process, let me know.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Apr 7, 2012)

I've created a trailer for my recently released audiobook *Flank Hawk*. 



Take a listen and hope you enjoy.






Available at:
Audible.com (_Flank Hawk_)
Amazon.com (_Flank Hawk_)
iTunes (_Flank Hawk_)


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Audible has lowered the price of *Flank Hawk* (Audiobook Version)!

It's regular retail price is $24.95 
($14.95 for members) 

*Sale Price *is *$5.95 *
($4.16 for members)

That's quite a deal and I do not know how long it will be available.

Here's the direct link to check it out: *Flank Hawk at Audible.com*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's a link to an interview I did with Michael Slusser, the narrator for my novel, *Flank Hawk*, and who is also contracted to read its sequel, *Blood Sword*. He discusses the process of narrating novels, his influences, and much more.

*An Interview with Michael Slusser*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 1, 2012)

Purchased Flank Hawk on iBooks this morning. 

Looking forward to my 1st MS read & review.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 1, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Purchased Flank Hawk on iBooks this morning.
> 
> Looking forward to my 1st MS read & review.


Thanks, *T. Allen Smith*! Hope you enjoy it and looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Flank Hawk *is now Whispersync for Voice ready, where readers can switch between the Kindle ebook and the audiobook versions without losing their place.

For more information about *Flank Hawk*, you can follow this link: *First Civilization's Legacy Series Main Page*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 25, 2012)

For those with Kindles and/or the Kindle App, if you download an ebook copy of *Flank Hawk *(or if you already have) for $2.99, you can obtain the audiobook version for $1.99 through Audible.com. 

Retail price for the audiobook is $24.95 (Amazon.com, $17.46 discounted). Although a listener doesn't need to join Audible.com to obtain the audio version of *Flank Hawk*, by joining Audible.com one can also get the first audiobook or two for free.

With the Whispersync setup, a listener/reader can switch off between the audiobook and ebook version, picking up where they left off.

Here is a link to an audiobook trailer to give an idea what to expect: Flank Hawk Audio Book Trailer - YouTube

For more information and links, visit this page on my website: Flank Hawk Where Available


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 12, 2013)

The *Indie Book Blog* posted a review of *Flank Hawk *(the audiobook version).

Click on over and see what they had to say: 
*Link*: *Review - Flank Hawk by Terry Ervin audiobook*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 5, 2013)

For those in the United Kingdom, Amazon currently has the print version of Flank Hawk on discount at* 71%* off regular price. 

Regular Price: Â£9.00
Current Price:  *Â£2.62 *

Note: Blood Sword is reduced 62% for *Â£3.41 *

Here's the link:  Flank Hawk at Amazon UK


----------



## Lord Ben (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw the cover and thought "That almost looks like a Dragon battling a Stuka." and then clicked on the Amazon link to find "What happens when fire-breathing dragons battle Stukas for aerial supremacy over a battlefield?"

I now find myself $2.99 poorer.   You know how to pitch a novel to me.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lord Ben said:


> I saw the cover and thought "That almost looks like a Dragon battling a Stuka." and then clicked on the Amazon link to find "What happens when fire-breathing dragons battle Stukas for aerial supremacy over a battlefield?"
> 
> I now find myself $2.99 poorer.   You know how to pitch a novel to me.



Thanks, *Lord Ben*!  Hope you enjoy it and how things work out with the dragons vs. Stukas! If you do enough, don't hesitate to post a review on Amazon.

Note: Amazon UK dropped Flank Hawk's price a little more. Don't know how long it'll last as I have no clue behind their methodology.

Regular Price: Â£9.00
 Current Price: *Â£2.58 *


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 6, 2013)

My publisher has made the Kindle versions of my novels available through Amazon's Matchbook Program.

Basically if you have purchased a print version of *Flank Hawk*, you can get the Kindle version at a steep discount. For *Flank Hawk *it's $0.99 (normally $2.99).


Link: *Flank Hawk at Amazon.com*

Note: The print discount at Amazon UK is still in effect (See above posts) (72% off print)


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 15, 2013)

The UK print version of *Flank Hawk *is on sale now for _85% off _the cover price (Â£1.45). The Kindle version is on sale too (Â£1.38).

Here's the *link*: UK Amazon *Flank Hawk*


----------



## Graylorne (Dec 16, 2013)

I got it already months ago, and Relic Tec too. Now I only need time, or better said the ability to relax, and sit down to read them.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Graylorne said:


> I got it already months ago, and Relic Tec too. Now I only need time, or better said the ability to relax, and sit down to read them.


Thanks, Paul/Graylorne.

I have a copy of Shardfall on the way...sadly to add to my TBR stack as well. I may place it on my classroom bookshelves until I'm able to get to it.


----------



## danr62 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've got the sample. Look forward to reading it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

danr62 said:


> I've got the sample. Look forward to reading it.


Hope you enjoyed the sample enough to give the full novel a try. Thanks!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Today *Flank Hawk *is the spotlight over at _Ebook Escapes_.

Click on over and learn where the original idea for Flank Hawk came from and maybe discover few odd things about me.

Link: *Weekend Spotlight: Flank Hawk by Terry W. Ervin II *


----------



## danr62 (Jan 6, 2014)

TWErvin2 said:


> Hope you enjoyed the sample enough to give the full novel a try. Thanks!



Haven't checked it out yet as I'm finishing off a series I am reading. I'll read it after I'm done.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 6, 2014)

danr62 said:


> Haven't checked it out yet as I'm finishing off a series I am reading. I'll read it after I'm done.



There's a lot of good stuff out there to keep us all busy reading!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Click on over to Mythic Scribe Member *Olga Godim*'s Blog where she interviewed Krish, the main character in *Flank Hawk *

*Link*: *Fantasy Character Interview #1* (Flank Hawk)​


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 11, 2014)

Some pretty cool news: The contracts have been signed and *Flank Hawk* will be translated and released in Spanish.

No solid timeline, but still pretty neat if you ask me.

*Flank Hawk* is the first novel in the _First Civilization's Legacy Series_ (followed by* Blood Sword* and *Soul Forge*). If *Flank Hawk* does well in Spanish, the other two are likely to follow.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Flank Hawk is on sale for *99* cents at:
Amazon US, Amazon Canada and Amazon Australia, and for Â£1.02 at Amazon UK, and all other Amazon affiliates.

My publisher has it on sale through the weekend.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 15, 2015)

The cover for the soon to be released Spanish translation of *Flank Hawk*, the first novel in my First Civilization's Legacy series.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 29, 2015)

*HalcÃ³n Flanqueador* has been released and is now widely available (Flank Hawk's Spanish translation).

Marketing a book in a foreign language is proving interesting 

Here's a link to my blog listing many spots where it's available, and also a straight on digital picture of the cover:

Link: *HalcÃ³n Flanqueador *Now Available


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 16, 2015)

For some reason Amazon UK has drastically lowered the price for *Flank Hawk *(and my other titles, just not quite as much).

*Flank Hawk *is currently Â£1.36 for the Kindle version and Â£1.43 for the print version.

Here's a link: *Flank Hawk on Kindle UK*

Obviously I don't know how long the discount will last. Previously it went two days and another time with one of my titles it went for two weeks.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 16, 2015)

Funky. I take it this is something that just happens outside of your control and with no pre-warning from them (I get that impression from your post)?


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 16, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> Funky. I take it this is something that just happens outside of your control and with no pre-warning from them (I get that impression from your post)?



That is correct. Svrtnsse. Neither I nor my publisher can tell Amazon UK to sell the print edition of *Flank Hawk*, for example, at roughly an 84% discount *Blood Sword*'s print at a 51% discount and *Relic Tech*'s print at an 82% discount. Publishers (self and publisher) can manipulate Kindle prices, like setting to zero/free. But Amazon UK has lowered the Kindle price as well for its own reasons.

Plus, it's not discounted on the USA, Canada, Australia, Germany, etc.) in such a manner. My guess would be it's somewhere in there algorithm that such a sale might mean additional sales at a profit elsewhere...or with *Soul Forge *for example, which is not discounted in print, or ebook.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 1, 2015)

An FYI:

*Flank Hawk *is now available as a Free ebook. My publisher indicated it'd be that way through Thursday. Also, get the ebook for free and via Audible, get the audiobook for $1.99.

Pretty good deal. Here's a link to my blog with direct links and more: Link:  *Flank Hawk*: Ebook for Free, Audiobook for $1.99 

I was at *ConCarolinas 2105 *when the promotional effort kicked off--but I did get a few minutes to check in and got a screen shot (see blog link above) where *Flank Hawk *was #90 overall on Amazon (free rankings) and #1 in Historical and #2 in Epic, although my publisher said it was also #1 in Sword and Sorcery.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats!  Good job.


----------



## Russ (Jun 2, 2015)

Us poor Canadians have to pay for it, but just picked it up.  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 3, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> Congrats!  Good job.


Thanks, *BWFoster78*!



Russ said:


> Us poor Canadians have to pay for it, but just picked it up.  Looking forward to reading it.


Russ, sorry it wasn't free in Canada. Don't know why.  
I look forward to your thoughts on Flank Hawk!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Hey Folks*,

*Flank Hawk* is currently discounted to *Free* as an ebook (Amazon US, Kobo, Smashwords, iTunes, B&N and more). If you don't have a copy, now would be a great time to get yours!

*Link*: *Flank Hawk Ebook Vendors*

Also, if you're an Audible member, if you get the Kindle version, you can get the audiobook version for a steep discount. *Link*: *Flank Hawk on Audible*


----------

